# Stiffness/muscle fatigue in V Puppies?



## McMahon_Vs (Nov 27, 2012)

Around 4 months, I noticed our pup Poppy occasionally seemed to have a rather "stiff" gait after a decent length walk. It wasn't quite a limp. More like his shoulder was locked up. After pestering my husband about it for about 6 weeks, he finally noticed it and we took him to the Vet. She examined him and found nothing amiss and suggested it may just be growing pains and advised us to switch him to the large breed puppy formula to assist with his growth spurts. It seemed to do the trick for a few months but around 9 months we started noticing the stiffness returning. Since he hasn't had any major growth spurts since about 8 months we are slightly more concerned. He is now 11 months and the condition seems to be exacerbated by the cold weather too. He is going in for x-rays next week but I'm wondering if anyone has ever had any similar issues with their V's? He is our heart and we just want him to be able to run and play without getting tired like all the other dogs. It breaks are heart to see him laying down after a few minutes of play at the dog park with that look of longing in his eyes. :-(


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

So sorry to hear Poppy is limbing, you must be very worried. I can't throw any light on what might be causing the limp, but as I have a 11 month old boy I just wanted to let you know you are in my thoughts and I do hope the problem is something like a strained muscles that needs complete rest for a couple of weeks.

Sending good thoughts and best wishes from the UK,

Please post the results of the x-ray as I would be very interested to know cause.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dexter had a problem with running stiff-legged after exercise when he was younger. The vet said he was sure it wasn't dysplasia because he had checked his hips when he was neutered. He'll be 4 in Feb. (boy, time passes quickly) and I haven't noticed any limping for a long long time. Poppy will probably grow out of it as well.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I probably sound like a broken record because I always suggest this when dogs are limping, but do ask your vet to check for tick-borne disease (especially Lyme)

Good luck & keep us posted.


----------

